# Rough idle at times



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

2011 LS no mods.


Mine starts up running very rough sometimes but it smooths out a few seconds later, This only happens when its cold out though. It chugs realllly bad sometimes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Speedy McD said:


> At times upon start up or sitting at a stop my cruze will idle so low I think it's about to die. Anyone have this issue? I have a 1LT 1.4L with a k&n filter only.




Speedy McD,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They will are in the best position to diagnose your vehicle for you. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine does the same. Randomly at a red light the car will start to rough idle. Took to dealer was told clean bill of health. Also when started mine will sit at 1500rpm for about 10 seconds then go down to normal idle...is this normal? 1Lt 1.4L 2012 Thanks


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine does the same thing also. I'm due for an oil change soon, so I'll tell them about the issue when I take it in. We'll see what they say....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze365 said:


> Mine does the same. Randomly at a red light the car will start to rough idle. Took to dealer was told clean bill of health. Also when started mine will sit at 1500rpm for about 10 seconds then go down to normal idle...is this normal? 1Lt 1.4L 2012 Thanks


cruze365,
I would suggest that you have your dealership look into this for you. They are in the best position to let you know if something is wrong with your vehicle. Please keep me posted on the outcome. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fripple said:


> Mine does the same thing also. I'm due for an oil change soon, so I'll tell them about the issue when I take it in. We'll see what they say....



fripple,
Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bfara83 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze LS (Auto) that was having the same problems. My Dealership said this is a problem with the 6 speed transmissions on the Cruze's and Equinox's and is a problem they've seen from a lot of customers. What they did for me is they reflashed the ECM (Electronic control module) and TCM (Transmission Control module). They said to give it a month to see if it helps and the transmission will be rough at first (since the transmission has to learn how you drive being it tries to predict your driving style). Note: this isn't available for all Cruze's/Equinox's since there might not be an update available for the ECM/TCU modules. So far after 2 weeks, it's much better than b4 and the car feels more responsive overall. I hope (think) this is fixed on the 2012 and later models and some have said it has. Hopefully Chevy looks into a recall to fix this as it appears to be a software glitch more than anything on the ECM/TCM modules. Some ppl have reported this fix didn't help them. 

Official findings from dealership:
New calibrations available for TCM and ECM K5363 Control Solenoid Valve and Transmission Control Module Assembly Reprogramming with SPS


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Try throwing the factory intake back on and see what happens. Just so you can rule that out 100%.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well mine does it every now and then it dosnt bother me I drive 6mt so not reflash I think its my intake telling maf tp do it

h3llion


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well mine does it every now and then it dosnt bother me I drive 6mt so not reflash I think its my intake telling maf tp do it
> 
> h3llion




Your incomplete / words missing / randomness in posts always makes me laugh...

I as well get this rough idle randomly when coming down into the transition to idle speed control. It is nothing to cry about in my book, so I am not going to do anything about it. Its not so rough of an idle like its misfiring, so no worries in at the moment.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty sure it might be the intakes .... People with rough idles.....are you guys running tunes ?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Pretty sure it might be the intakes .... People with rough idles.....are you guys running tunes ?



Injen CAI + Trifecta here... did it when it was stock though.

I also get turbo surge during cold starts, which the spark is chasing its tail which is causing this...


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

I get a rough idle once in a while on a cold start for about 20 seconds. Once every couple weeks. Stock.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bfara83 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze LS (Auto) that was having the same problems. My Dealership said this is a problem with the 6 speed transmissions on the Cruze's and Equinox's and is a problem they've seen from a lot of customers. What they did for me is they reflashed the ECM (Electronic control module) and TCM (Transmission Control module). They said to give it a month to see if it helps and the transmission will be rough at first (since the transmission has to learn how you drive being it tries to predict your driving style). Note: this isn't available for all Cruze's/Equinox's since there might not be an update available for the ECM/TCU modules. So far after 2 weeks, it's much better than b4 and the car feels more responsive overall. I hope (think) this is fixed on the 2012 and later models and some have said it has. Hopefully Chevy looks into a recall to fix this as it appears to be a software glitch more than anything on the ECM/TCM modules. Some ppl have reported this fix didn't help them.
> 
> Official findings from dealership:
> New calibrations available for TCM and ECM K5363 Control Solenoid Valve and Transmission Control Module Assembly Reprogramming with SPS





bfara83,
Thank you for your feedback. I am happy to hear that your vehicle is shifting better for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy C.S. h0rrible (Feb 3, 2013)

*2012 rs cruise IDLE issues*

i have a 2012 rs cruze as well it shakes when it is idleing. i have brought it back to premier, cheverolet in CT twice all ready and they have not fixed this issue. VERY FUSTRATED only a 36,000 mile warranty (im still covered but barely) no wonder why chevy has the worst warranty. please post if they actually figure out what is wrong with this car. I had 7 codes and they basically reset it, and said it was fine-obviously it is not since im posting. The first time they looked at it they replaced the mass air flow sensor (that was not the issue either).


----------



## monte87ss (Mar 2, 2012)

i had a stummble and rough idle and it ended up being the number 4 injector lost communication. havent had problem sence


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy C.S. h0rrible said:


> i have a 2012 rs cruze as well it shakes when it is idleing. i have brought it back to premier, cheverolet in CT twice all ready and they have not fixed this issue. VERY FUSTRATED only a 36,000 mile warranty (im still covered but barely) no wonder why chevy has the worst warranty. please post if they actually figure out what is wrong with this car. I had 7 codes and they basically reset it, and said it was fine-obviously it is not since im posting. The first time they looked at it they replaced the mass air flow sensor (that was not the issue either).


Open a complaint with GM and immediately take your car and the GM ticket number to a different dealership. Based on your post the dealership you're using isn't interested in helping you. If there were 7 stored codes there should be some writeup of what they did to fix them or why they weren't important.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@Chevy C.S. h0rrible, I’m sorry to read about the situation with your Cruze. Have you been able to get this resolved yet?

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## Atcufirt (Jan 30, 2013)

4 cylinder engines are very unbalanced and tend to idle rough. Mine does this every once in a blue moon, all I do is rev it a few times or hold it at 2-3k RPMs for a few seconds and it clears up right away. So it must be cleaning the plugs, or whatever is causing it.


----------



## Kokovec (Feb 11, 2013)

Reviving this thread to add that my new 2013 1LT (RS) demonstrates this same issue.
I brought it back to the dealer and they promptly told me that everything seems fine (as I predicted they would).
However, sometimes while waiting at a light the car will rough idle and then once in a while "kick" where the car actually jumps a bit.
I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be doing that. It's as if the clutch is engaging (I have an automatic). It's rather annoying and all my passengers notice it.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I had this happen once to my 2012 LTZ RS automatic it seems like the trans is shifting into neutral and drive many many times as you wait for the light to change. As soon as I took the foot of the brake it went away. This problem has yet to come back so no point for a dealer check in.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Mine seems to do this on colder days. Since I have had a Trifecta tune - it only does it in eco mode. So if it does it too much, While at a light I sometimes just turn Eco mode off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Kokovec said:


> Reviving this thread to add that my new 2013 1LT (RS) demonstrates this same issue.
> I brought it back to the dealer and they promptly told me that everything seems fine (as I predicted they would).
> However, sometimes while waiting at a light the car will rough idle and then once in a while "kick" where the car actually jumps a bit.
> I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be doing that. It's as if the clutch is engaging (I have an automatic). It's rather annoying and all my passengers notice it.



Kokovec,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## TxCowgirl419 (Apr 18, 2013)

I literally have just had the same problem. After leaving it at the dealership for three days, they told me that they could not duplicate the problem. On the way home (which was about 10 min) it started shaking again. They told me they test drove it but the mileage was exactly the same from when I dropped it off. Where you able to find out what the problem was?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Both of our cruzes do this, not often but they do it. Subscribed


----------



## cappagli82 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a 2011 1.8 manual and mine also has a idle issue. It does go away but why do none of the Chevrolet dealership not know what it is?? It's their vehicle! Hopefully whatever it is gets solved before my 6 year warranty is up! Probably won't be purchasing another Chevy car!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cappagli82 said:


> I have a 2011 1.8 manual and mine also has a idle issue. It does go away but why do none of the Chevrolet dealership not know what it is?? It's their vehicle! Hopefully whatever it is gets solved before my 6 year warranty is up! Probably won't be purchasing another Chevy car!


Hey cappagli82

I am sorry that you are experiencing this idle issue. If you would like for me to look into this for you please send me a private message with your full name, address, VIN, current mileage and the name of dealer that you have been taking your car to for service. 

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## loops120 (Sep 10, 2012)

Check spark plug gap I heard some have funky gaps I was told .28 is good and for stock they go up too .35 I'm going to check mine after work tomorrow because I also have the rough idle, might just be the cruze thing


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

TxCowgirl419 said:


> I literally have just had the same problem. After leaving it at the dealership for three days, they told me that they could not duplicate the problem. On the way home (which was about 10 min) it started shaking again. They told me they test drove it but the mileage was exactly the same from when I dropped it off. Where you able to find out what the problem was?


Same thing happened to me a few months after I got mine. That was over a year ago now and it still does it. They told me nothing was wrong and they plugged it in and found nothing wrong, test drove it and could not duplicate it. It doesn't do it a lot. Maybe 4 times a month in drive-thru's and stop signs. I've just came to deal with it. It's ridiculous how many issues this model is having; and how much the dealers tell you nothing is wrong when there is in fact something's wrong.


----------



## loops120 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ask them to gap your plugs I will let you know how this goes tonight


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a 2011 eco MT.. with K&N intake.. some starts it chuggs really bad then smooths out. I have sprayed off the mass air flow sensor with the proper cleaner. No luck.


----------



## Jim Keyton (Aug 23, 2013)

OK, so I have a 2013 Cruze LT 1.8 auto. Vehicle has had a rough idle since I picked it up. Have had in in for service two times. The idle is very rough, air on or off, in gear or out, auto and manual shift. Hendrick Chevrolet in Shawnee Mission, KS is the dealer. Dealer basically that because the vehicle is not showing and codes there is not a problem. Dealer said they check a 'like vehicle' (did not say which motor or trans) and it had a rough idle, but mine was worse. After all this they put on the service order that the rough idle is 'normal operating condition'. Really. I'm an old guy, been hot rodding since the late 50's. In all that time if I came across a vehicle with a rough idle like this Cruze, there was something wrong. It seems that the dealer can only see a problem if there is a code being shown....they have not had a real mechanic look at the Cruze and check things like plugs, coil, vac leaks, etc. 

Where do I go from here?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Keyton, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. I know it can be frustrating when no codes are being pulled. If you would like we can look into your concern a little further. Please private message us your name, VIN, address, and phone number. Look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AcidDayNight (Feb 14, 2013)

Kokovec said:


> Reviving this thread to add that my new 2013 1LT (RS) demonstrates this same issue.
> I brought it back to the dealer and they promptly told me that everything seems fine (as I predicted they would).
> However, sometimes while waiting at a light the car will rough idle and then once in a while "kick" where the car actually jumps a bit.
> I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be doing that. It's as if the clutch is engaging (I have an automatic). It's rather annoying and all my passengers notice it.


I have been to the dealer about 6 or 7 times last winter and this winter about the exact issue you described the first 3 times thwy told me the car is fine and I don't have a clue what I'm talking about then this year they said it was a transmission problem and did a "repair" since then I've still had it happen but less extreme and they told me the car is fine and that "they cannot replicate the issue described" I'm very upset about this and not at all happy with my 2012 cruze. I really don't know what to do anymore, if someone has a suggestion or knows what I should do please help


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I hav4 the same issue as every one else. I'm basically to the point of bringing it in and trading it in for a new car, even if it means biting the bullet on the money ill owe, and folding it into a new financing plan for a different car.


----------



## tahoe2cruze (Mar 1, 2013)

I have the same issue with my 2013 Cruze...rough idle in the morning intermittently. It did this since new and brought to dealer twice for this but they couldn't find a problem or code. Brought it again to the dealer just before it hit 36k and again was told no codes and nothing can be done. I was told that it is a type of problem that should become worse before they can fix it! That means me paying out from my pocket!!! They also had to replace the thermostat twice also on this car and replace both front shock mounts becasue they both failed. So frustrating! Thought about buying a Traverse but opted for a Honda Odyssey for the family because of this.


----------



## Melolivia88 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a 2014 Cruze with approximately 71,000 miles. A few months back my check engine light came on with the code P0496, which is the evap system. The code went off by itself with no issues. A few days ago my car started acting funny with a rough idle, sort of bucks when pulling to a stop, and then stalled on me when I stopped at a light. I was able to restart my car immediately. Starting this morning, my car was acting rough when I started it and the RPM were at around 1,500 then after a few seconds went down to the normal 800-900 idle RPM. When I stop and go, my car acts like it won’t go initially and almost acts like it is going to stall, but will finally start going after a second or 2. I’m concerned about this being a safety issue when pulling out into traffic. Not sure what is causing this. I can’t afford to go to the dealership until Friday when I get paid. I am worried that this issue may get worse before Friday. Any thoughts on what is causing this?! Thanks in advance!


----------



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Check out https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------

